

OneNote Service API - kevinwmerritt
http://dev.onenote.com/

======
bvrlt
Creator of Genius Scan [1] here: we are one of the launch partners of OneNote
and integrating with the API was easy. Team is also super responsive and
"startup" like.

To address the "one way" API limitation, I would expect Microsoft to add more
endpoints over time and I think it's not a bad strategy to start with that
one. Adding a way to post notes to OneNote already enabled a lot of cool
integrations...

[1] [http://thegrizzlylabs.com](http://thegrizzlylabs.com)

------
rkarachinsky
We (News360) were one of the launch partners for the OneNote API as well and
our experience with it has also been really positive - the API itself is
pretty simple right now but has all the details right. It's a great foundation
to build on, and the team building it seems really committed to keeping the
momentum going.

Having external tools, both hardware and software, is a huge part of building
a memory-augmenting product and I'm really happy that Microsoft is getting it
right - OneNote has always been a really interesting product, but it suffered
from weird positioning and always felt like an add-on to Office more than
anything else. Now that it's being marketed as more of a standalone (and
free!) product, I think it has a great chance of becoming much more
mainstream.

------
gum_ina_package
Awesome too see - I expect an update for OneNote on the Mac coming soon!

~~~
oscarwao
It's here: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/microsoft-
onenote/id78480155...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/microsoft-
onenote/id784801555?mt=12)

~~~
lukeholder
Wow, I didn't know that was released yet. The new version of office for mac
cant be too far away.

------
r00fus
I'm liking the new API-friendly approach of Microsoft. Once the "get"
functionality to retrieve notes exists, I see many possibilities for alt.
clients, add-ons and integrations which will make OneNote as a platform more
compelling.

------
jorde
What I was able to parse from the documentation, this seems to be "one way"
API, meaning that one can only post new notes to OneNote but there's no way to
read notes via the API. I was expecting a little more from Microsoft in 2014.

~~~
ericcumbee
Just thinking about how I use onenote. Getting stuff into Onenote via an API
is much more useful than getting stuff out of it via API.

~~~
jameslau-msft
This is James from Microsoft. ericcumbee, that's exactly why we decided to
prioritize the create APIs. But we have already started working on extending
the API feature set to fill out the rest of CRUD. We will be blogging about
our progress at blogs.msdn.com/b/onenotedev/

------
tremols
Its interesting to see Microsoft launching startup-like products.. is this an
acquisition or did they develop it from scratch?. Anyways this is something I
would use; not sure if I would pay for it sometime soon.

~~~
peterb
OneNote has been available for many years, it is one of the hidden gems in the
office suite. Now they are going head-to-head with Evernote and making it
available everywhere: OSX, iOS, Android, Windows, Windows Phone, etc.

~~~
dec0dedab0de
Hopefully it will convince Evernote to make a linux client to set themselves
apart.

~~~
DiabloD3
That would be nice. Maybe OneNote will beat them.

------
sinzone
would love to have it in the API marketplace:
[http://mashape.com](http://mashape.com)

------
suyash
really smart move by Microsoft!

